# Top 10 (20?) Most Common IT Issues?



## galahad3

Hi, I've just started setting up my computer support / IT consultancy side to my business and I'm in the process of writing a manual / guidebook which will cover all the more usual issues- both for home computer users and for small business networks.

So I was wondering, what other people's takes are on the top 10 (or top x) most common problems that tend to occur and people phone up about, both for home computer users, and also for small business networks with a single location- and maybe the best fixes for these.

I have my own ideas based on experience down the years, but everyone's experience of such things is different so I'm not going to base my expectations purely on what I've experienced myself from years ago.

I'm sure there'll be a lot of variety!


----------



## Poyol

In no particular order...


Slow Machine
Malware
BSOD
Requiring Check disk
Recovering lost files
External device not working
Slow internet
Wireless network problems
Slow boot up (links with number 1)
Other software issues


----------



## galahad3

Good ones... familiar with most. Funnily enough I've also had a "I've forgotten my password" on a standalone home machine more often than I thought would be the case!


----------



## Poyol

galahad3 said:


> Good ones... familiar with most. Funnily enough I've also had a "I've forgotten my password" on a standalone home machine more often than I thought would be the case!


I was about to give advice on how to resolve issue, *and *then I remembered the rules of the forum! Yeah I've had that issue before... Quite strange really...

AND I hope you're familiar with most! If there is a particular one that you are not familiar with... Just ask! That's what I'm/we're here for!

Jason.


----------

